# Need A New Photo + CD Printer...



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

hey guys, as some of you may now im into skating, bmxing and blading, well ive always been a very technical person so ive gone it to photography based around these sports and i need a new, better printer to print out my pics on, and it also needs to have the ability of my old printer to print direct onto cd's. At the moment im getting tempted by the Epson R300 but does anyone have any better suggestions? 

_________
Cheers From Gaz


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

go with the R200 Gaz,i will print really nice A4 prints (depending on the quality of the camera)its the same printer without the card reader why pay extra thats what usb is for


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

ye but i dont think the r200 prints direct to discs though does it? ive never really looked at it...


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes it does mate I have one


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I have the R300 mate, and it's absolutely fantastic. I'd prob go for the model above now, think it's the R320 which has a little screen on it to preview the pic before printing, as well as being able to print without using the PC. 

Mark


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

I've got a Canon Pixma IP4200, does A4 & Cds etc.

Got it from a refurb merchant on Ebay for £48.00 delivered. Class printer and has the seperate ink chambers so you only need to replace a colour at a time. http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Canon-Outlet

Main thing to check with printers is what the cartridges cost. My friend was going to get an Epson over a Canon until he noticed the cost per print was much higher with the Epson.


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm an IT wiz for a living and rate the Epson stuff very highly... the R300 is actually a great piece of kit and will do everything you want with high res. pictures... but you will find ink pricey for it so shop around for ink prices before buying...

Scott.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

I have used these for the last 4 years very good service and good quality inks

http://www.choicestationery.com/acatalog/Epson_Stylus_Photo_R300.html


----------



## WEIR_SJ (Mar 10, 2006)

i would go for the R300 great printer, as for the ink the best place is www.bigpockets.co.uk think they are doing a B.O.G.O.F offer at the mo...IIRC they are doing 12 carts at 14.99 or sommat like that.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

yea, looks like the R300 it is then , P.S my dads buying me a printer and not a PC cuz he's getting fed up of me wasting all the ink on his one! lol I'll be off the shops tomorrow buying my epson


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

With regards to ink, i wouldn't recommend buying anything other than genuine Epson ink, as the cheap stuff is rubbish, really watered down, and also messes up the printing, so it's more likely to die on you.

Check www.ebuyer.co.uk as i got all 6 inks in a multipack for about £35 as apposed to £12 each i think they are.

Mark


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I got it, went out and bought it this evening, am very happy with the results it prints, also a great CD printer :thumb:


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice one! I've got an R300 too, it really does produce excellent quality prints.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

I have the r300 too
Get your ink off ebay as loads on there for £20 max for 6
But make sure its like the 6 packs that you get with printer (they split printer and inks and make more) Rather than some dodgy cheap Reps from China


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

beardboy said:


> With regards to ink, i wouldn't recommend buying anything other than genuine Epson ink, as the cheap stuff is rubbish, really watered down, and also messes up the printing, so it's more likely to die on you.
> 
> Check www.ebuyer.co.uk as i got all 6 inks in a multipack for about £35 as apposed to £12 each i think they are.
> 
> Mark


 Really have to disagree with you on this one mate, I have used compatibles from Choice stationary for over three years now, I must admit though I don't print many pictures but the ones I do are printed on A4 paper and the quality is consistent


----------



## DangerMouse (Jun 14, 2006)

xlfive said:


> go with the R200 Gaz,i will print really nice A4 prints (depending on the quality of the camera)its the same printer without the card reader why pay extra thats what usb is for


Yeah, I'm a big fan of the R200 for CD/DVD printing. Or I was until mine died on me. Need to find a new one now!

I used compatible cartridges in it but didnt print photos, only CDs and letters etc, was good for what I wanted though.


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Epson R800 with the ultrachrome inks and gloss optimizer is wicked. will print up to A4 and directly on to CD's the quality is outstanding. I love mine I payed £218 a 18months ago so should be coming down a little now.

The genuine inks are around £9 each x8 so a little pricey to fill, but you wouldnt put cheap petrol in a Ferrari now:thumb: . and the results get even better with Epson Premium glossy paper:doublesho


----------



## DrT (Jul 6, 2006)

you should try other papers. olmec/jessops own satin, illford smooth pearl are good papers and they are IIC profiled too.


----------

